# Shelby project



## higgens (Oct 8, 2022)

Shelby project just needs a TRM tank and you will be styling


----------



## manuelvilla (Oct 9, 2022)

any idea How much for a TRM tank?


----------



## PlasticNerd (Oct 9, 2022)

manuelvilla said:


> any idea How much for a TRM tank?



They are $690 I believe. Contact them @TRM


----------



## lounging (Oct 9, 2022)

$500, no rack


----------

